

Get CoreOS Logs into ELK in 5 Minutes - seti321
http://blog.sematext.com/2015/06/22/5-minute-recipe-centralize-logging-in-coreos/

======
otisg
interesting, but Q: "journalctl -o short -f | ncat --ssl logsene-receiver-
syslog.sematext.com 10514", what happens after journalctl dies/restarts?

------
seti321
a bit of shell acrobatic in fleet unit file :)

